# What bb thread for a C40 HP



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

Doing a bit of restoration on my C40 HP. Does anyone know what kind of BB they take? ie. Is it Italian or English threaded?

Thanks


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Italian


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

HandyAndy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Doing a bit of restoration on my C40 HP. Does anyone know what kind of BB they take? ie. Is it Italian or English threaded?
> 
> Thanks


You're kidding ... right?


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

pmf said:


> You're kidding ... right?


Aren't current colnago frames english thread? I don't know when they switched from italian to english threading - so seems like a fair question, no?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

ctam said:


> Aren't current colnago frames english thread? I don't know when they switched from italian to english threading - so seems like a fair question, no?


Yes it is a fair question. All new Colnagos ,with the exception of the Master X, are English thread. I too don't know when the change occurred, but I just got confirmation on the 2012's and this is where it stands today. The information on many websites was conflicting, so I went directly to Colnago of America.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

My C50 is a 2009 model ( maybe built in 2008) and is still Italian


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Considering the switch to English threading was a recent change and the C40 wasn't made after 2004...hmmm, must have woken from a long COMA!!! 

Just messing with ya!  

Have you posted pics of your C40? C40 pics can never get old in here brutha!!


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, I thought it was Italian but then I heard they had switched. Just needed to confirm!

Will post pics once its gone through a refurb. Got most of the parts, just debating getting the paintjob touched up, especially around the dropouts.


----------

